# New Rat Mom with many questions!



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi I'm Shedevil7953. Bought a new female, fairly young by the size, at Petsmart 2 nights ago. She's very loving and loves to cuddle. Doesn't come out to play on her wheel though and has me concerned. I have 2 cats and 1 wants to lay on top of her cage a lot. Wondering if this is keeping her from using the wheel? Also, there were 3 other rats in the 'cage' with her and since she's alone, maybe missing her cagemates? I've seen her drink and take morsels from the food bowl but haven't really seen her eat yet. I work fulltime so not there during the day, only see her at night. 

I just read that rats shouldn't be solitary and could get sick. Is this true? I don't have the room for a larger cage to house 2 rats! If she's going to die of loneliness, should I take her back since I have 14 days? I really only wanted 1 to play with .

Thanks for any help you can give!

Shedevil


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

She really should have at least one cagemate. She would be more likely to come out and play if she had a friend (they are more confident with other rats around), and she is also probably very nervous because she's in a new place. Two days isn't a long time for her to get settled yet.

Rats are most active in the evening/at night, so you're there for what should be her most active hours.

Could you get a taller cage with shelves? That would allow you to get a cage to fit her and a friend, without making a much bigger footprint.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Also, I've missed the edit time on my last post, but you should probably PM a moderator to move this to one of the sections on rat care (health or behavior). This section is for introducing yourself (the human). You'll probably get more answers that way.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks GhostMouse! That's a possibility for a taller cage. She came out last night, spry as could be, checked out the wheel but didn't run in it. She comes out of hiding when she hears me now and loves to play in my lap or cuddle in a dish towel LOL! I'll PM a moderator as soon as I can find one!


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm glad she's warming up! It might take her a while to get used to the wheel, especially if she's never seen one before. I'd guess she didn't have one at the store (they usually don't, if I remember correctly).


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Ratties really do need cagemates, I have seen rats who become ill/neurotic or even starve themselves due to living alone. A cagemate would be great for her. As was mentioned, a larger cage does not have to have a larger footprint. What kind of cage do you have now?

She is probably very nervous at being in a new place with strange people, but it sounds like she's warming up to you. 

Rats are great pets, congrats on getting one


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

It is very fun to watch two rats be the best of friends! When I first started having rats, I was in my early teens and my father would only allow 1 rat in the house at a time (after like 2 years of begging for one in the first place). Before my family really got into rats, or computers for that matter.. I did have a couple lone rats. Thankfully I spent tons of time with them from after school til bed which helped a little, but I know better now. When I was able to, I got 2 females and they were so happy! They were always sleeping together, sharing treats, washing each other - its just awesome to have pets love each other soooo much!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kinsey, there was a wheel in the 'cage' (glass) at the pet store. I have a 20 long aquarium with a screened lid. I'll have to wait awhile to replace it with a 2 story due to what I've just invested in the current set up. I've read that there has to be at minimum a 3 week quarantine period so the newbie. Should have gotten another cagemate at the same time when I bought her. Another example of doing your research before investing in a new pet that you don't know much about lol! 

BTW, still playing around with names for her and seeing her reaction. Been calling her Missy Mischief and Rosie the Rattie LOL! Thanks for all of your suggestions. I'll get a pic posted soon as I can't quite figure out what color she is by definition. She's not a hooded but a very light cream with white, red eyes and a dumbo.

Thanks!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aquariums aren't much good, except as QT homes. :3 But, if you clean it frequently, it will work temporarily.

I just got a new girl, the naming is the hardest part for sure!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Did you just get the aquarium set up? If so, I would consider returning it and using the money for a cage big enough for 2 rats. Aquariums can be rather pricey and there's a good possibility that you can get a cage for the same price.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You could look into a tank topper - it's a cage that's meant to sit on top of a tank. It would get you more room, the ratties would be able to climb, and it may not cost as much as a whole new cage. I think if you could get a second from the same place very soon - meaning you'd be getting a second rat from the same group you got your first one - you could put them right together.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, all very good ideas! I'll research tank toppers online. Good news, she was nibbling and licking my fingers tonight and I understand that's a good sign. She also tested out the running wheel for a short bit. She's such a lover. I'm waiting and hoping for a 'kiss' from her!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

A tank topper still will not ventilate well enough. A cage is much better.

I wouldn't suggest getting one from the same group as before then introducing right away, because they could still have been exposed to bad things in the time in between.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

okay, thanks Kinsey!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just wanted to update this post. I bought a wire cage that was $30 off! I know it's plastic but I couldn't pass up the deal. I can get replacement parts through Super Pet. I went back to Petsmart and bought one of the other female cagemates. I just today let them have their sniff test and all was good. So I put the first rattie in the cage with the newer rattie and they are having a ball! I think they remember each other. I'm watching them this afternoon and if all is good, I'll let them stay together. In the meantime, the 20 long aquarium is still set up. I'll leave it nearby for a few days. If all is well, I'll keep it for them to use while I'm cleaning the cage. They are so happy! The newer one, who was a little skittish, is so much friendlier now. I can't believe the transformation!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a pic of the new cage and both ratties!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm just ecstatic! They are the best of buds right now. Both of them come to the cage door when I open it. I would never have believed that having a cagemate would make them friendlier. I've had birds for many years and the rule of thumb was if you want them to bond to you, don't have a pair. So it's been challenging for me to believe that having 2 would make them friendlier to me. Of course, they are so much happier. I love it!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Ohh... that cage is unfortunately very small (less than a foot deep) and they will outgrow it very very soon. Lots of eager ratties have chewed holes in the pans and escaped too  Girls LOVE to run around and wrestle and play, and cages like that really don't allow them to move around much.

It might've been cheap, but you will soon learn that a proper cage is a MUST and you will save far less money going with one pricy but rat-suitable cage from the start, as opposed to going through 3 or 4 that are poorly designed before you find the right one. I went through something like 6 cages before I ended up with my Martins R-680 and I haven't looked back once.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

You are probably right. I don't understand 'less than a foot deep'? Here are the measurements..........Habitat measures 25.25"L x 12.25"W x 28.25"H.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a very narrow cage is what we mean and adult rats often get pretty big and it can be hard for them to turn around in it. It's fine for babies though.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think your girls will be ok in that cage for quite some time. Yes, bigger is typically better, but with plenty of interaction and toys and such they should be fine


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Speaking of toys, what are the best ones? I've got chew sticks, chew toys, plastic cat balls. I don't know whether to get hanging bird type toys? Is there something that they don't lose interest in?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I like to have a variety of things on hand. Bird ladders, hanging toys, cardboard items, etc and switch them out. That way they are never bored! I also change the layout of their cage every few times I clean it thoroughly and that keeps them entertained as well.


----------

